# Random Observations from Germany/Austria



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

*Random observations about Germany (and Austria), compiled from our ED experience&#8230;*

•Germans are exceptionally friendly and helpful people, unless they are actually waiting on your table in a restaurant.

•Germans still don't appreciate the value of ice in drinks.

•If you don't specify a size of beer, you are probably getting .5 liters.

•If you think the parking lot is free - you better look closer.

•"Ausfahrt" means "exit." Learn it. Know it. Live it.

•Toilets, when you find them, are not necessarily free. Keep some 50 cent coins handy.

•If you don't want to eat pork again, look for an Italian restaurant.

•Most tourist attractions will require some type of significant uphill walk. Maybe really significant&#8230;

•When a German or Austrian tell you something is a "five minute walk," they are referring to metric minutes. Expect ten U.S. minutes, at least, if you don't also get lost.

•If you hesitate at an intersection, someone will get in front of you. If you stop to ponder that, someone else will get in front of you too.

•Streets almost never seem to be laid out in a grid, or at right angles.

•Air conditioning is for sissies.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

That's funny! :bigpimp:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

DDGator said:


> •If you don't want to eat pork again, look for an Italian restaurant.


You can get really good pork in the Italian restaurants too.



DDGator said:


> •Air conditioning is for sissies.


Even if the hotel says they have AC, they may not have it in more than a few rooms. I always ask for a "spoiled American room" when I am working in Germany.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's another random observation...

Maybe this subject is rarely mentioned on this board because a lot of you guys are married, but, man, Bavaria in general and Munich in particular are just crawling with beautiful young women. I mean, it was way beyond what I was expecting. If you're a single guy who's thinking about doing ED, you need be to aware of this. Be warned... a few days there, and you might start wondering what it would take to relocate.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

aardvark said:


> Here's another random observation...
> 
> Maybe this subject is rarely mentioned on this board because a lot of you guys are married, but, man, Bavaria in general and Munich in particular are just crawling with beautiful young women. I mean, it was way beyond what I was expecting. If you're a single guy who's thinking about doing ED, you need be to aware of this. Be warned... a few days there, and you might start wondering what it would take to relocate.


HAHAHAH :thumbup:
Legit observation


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Here's another random observation...
> 
> Maybe this subject is rarely mentioned on this board because a lot of you guys are married, but, man, Bavaria in general and Munich in particular are just crawling with beautiful young women. I mean, it was way beyond what I was expecting. If you're a single guy who's thinking about doing ED, you need be to aware of this. Be warned... a few days there, and you might start wondering what it would take to relocate.


Want to see super model quality women? Go to Prague or Krakow. It's shocking because I grew up during the Cold War years when Olga Korbut was considered the Iron Curtain's version of a hottie. Most eastern European women we saw here looked more like men. My how things have changed.


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)

DDGator said:


> •When a German or Austrian tell you something is a "five minute walk," they are referring to metric minutes. Expect ten U.S. minutes, at least, if you don't also get lost.
> .


Ha.

I found that out.

Needed a pharmacy, the NH hotel in frankfurt had some snarky receptionists. And knowing what they mean by close, I asked, and was told not that far.

Well it was at least a mile away, and a long hot mile.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

aardvark said:


> Here's another random observation...
> 
> Maybe this subject is rarely mentioned on this board because a lot of you guys are married, but, man, Bavaria in general and Munich in particular are just crawling with beautiful young women. I mean, it was way beyond what I was expecting. If you're a single guy who's thinking about doing ED, you need be to aware of this. Be warned... a few days there, and you might start wondering what it would take to relocate.


If you think so then do not miss Nice, France. We happened to be in Portland just previously where you see plenty of girls with tattoos, face hardware, etc. The contrast was striking in Nice where they are classy and well dressed in layers.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Note to self...

Prague, Krakow, Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## briar08 (Oct 4, 2012)

To go along with the Ausfahrt comment, "Einbahn" is one way street. Learned that one the hard way.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Gluhwein said:


> Want to see super model quality women? Go to Prague or Krakow. It's shocking because I grew up during the Cold War years when Olga Korbut was considered the Iron Curtain's version of a hottie. Most eastern European women we saw here looked more like men. My how things have changed.


Totally. Need I mention the English Garden's in Munich? Wow.

I've found the women in most European countries to be above the standard in America. If (when?) my wife ever leaves me, I'll be booking a ticket straight away to resharpen my hunting skills. Stops in Munich, Prague, Dublin, Stockholm maybe?


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

Veeeerrryyyy funnnnnny!
AND
Skoda's drivers will pull into the left lane without looking while you are going 160 MPH (that's the real reason for the big brakes on M cars) :wow:
If you order a beer in good enough German you will get a regular size (1.5L).
The French in small towns are really nice!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

m5in2009 said:


> Veeeerrryyyy funnnnnny!
> AND
> Skoda's drivers will pull into the left lane without looking while you are going 160 MPH (that's the real reason for the big brakes on M cars) :wow:
> If you order a beer in good enough German you will get a regular size (1.5L).
> The French in small towns are really nice!


I've seen the liter, but don't recall the 1.5 liter. :yikes:


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Gary J said:


> If you think so then do not miss Nice, France. We happened to be in Portland just previously where you see plenty of girls with tattoos, face hardware, etc. The contrast was striking in Nice where they are classy and well dressed in layers.


Ha! I ate at that restaurant across the street!


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Traffic signals are always on the side of the intersection you stop at. If you are the first car to stop, you may need your passenger to inform you when the light turns green. 

Autobahn pay toilets are some of the cleanest public toilets I've been in. 

McDonald's hamburgers actually taste good in Germany. (and one of the few places you can actually get ice for a soft drink). 

Paprika is the potato chip flavor of choice in Germany.


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wine-o is correct. The regular size is 1 L. In the Haufbrau Haus they switch to .5L after 8 PM I think.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Ha! I ate at that restaurant across the street!


This one is Le Maori. Leffi on tap! The are plenty of great restaurants along the streets though.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got back from a ten day, non-ED, vacation in Germany/Switzerland. What I was surprised *not* to see were many "M" cars. Due to all the time I spend on this board I was getting the distinct impression that the more expensive and high performance BMWs were the company's biggest sellers. Sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I drive one of BMW's cheapest cars - the X!. It seems like every other poster here is getting an M lately. I was expecting to see them everywhere in and around Munich. The whole time I was visiting and counting cars I probably saw less than 2 dozen M versions. And the Germans also drive quite a few of the X models that are built here in the States and MINI Coopers are everywhere. Their loyalty seems to be to the brand, not necessarily to where the car was built.

As far as toilets, the standard price on the Autobahn was .70 Euro, but .50 of that was refunded if you kept the receipt and used it to buy a snack or drink. The German Autobahn stops are truly exceptional compared to our WaWas, 7-Elevens and Turkey Hills, but they pale in comparison to the rest stops on Italy's Autostrada. I found better prices on wine and cheese there than in the grocery stores. And the buffet grills served some delicious meals.


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

DDGator said:


> *Random observations about Germany (and Austria), compiled from our ED experience***8230;*
> 
> ***8226;Germans are exceptionally friendly and helpful people, unless they are actually waiting on your table in a restaurant.
> 
> ...


....... and "gute fahrt" has nothing to do with eating burritos or drinking beir.

Paul


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Very entertaining post! Good work gentlemen! :thumbup:


----------

